# Ganguly in line for recall



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2006)

*ind.cricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/60800/60888.1.jpg​India's stuttering form in the one-day arena may have an unlikely beneficiary: Sourav Ganguly is in line for a recall to the Test side, nine months after he was jettisoned followed the resounding 341-run defeat at Karachi.

Read more...


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Saurav Ganguly makes it back into the national test squad*

Selection was on 30th ...how u know before???

SOURCE PLEASE


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 28, 2006)

Well he's correct,"Aaj Tak" is airing this "sick" news at the moment..well i think if he gets elected india will enter the match with a wicket down in the form of ganguly..
So when india bats in the test,u will se the score 0 for loss of 1 wicket.As we all know our gr8 dada's pedigree against the short-ball.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2006)

I made a slight mistake and have edited the post accordingly. Sorry for the goof up! 
__________
Yeah, I saw it on _Aaj Tak_ and posted it. Then I checked it on the web and found that it wasn't official yet.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

cricket is a team sport , 1 player cant possibly change the scenario , it requires something called team spirit


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2006)

I have never liked Ganguly but I have this feeling that his returning will change the team's fortunes. This South Africa series is doomed though. India cannot do anything without Dravid, not in a Test series.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 28, 2006)

How can ganguly change the fortunes of indian team?? i don't how can you select a player who has performed miserably since 2003 both in international matches and in domestic for last 1.5 years...

Everyone knows that he cannot play short-pitch balling and is a walking-wicket these days..

But,it might just shut-up his fans when he fails to get even a double-digit score in series..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2006)

As I already mentioned, I do not like Ganguly and was very pleased when he was thrown out, but I just have this feeling. Of course, it may be totally wrong.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 29, 2006)

he may not be re-called,coz now the media have started saying that he "maybe re-called"...
I remember b4 we were going to WI,media had said that ganguly has cleared his differences with selection committee and will be selected..

I hope they are wrong once again..


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

If he does get re-called it MUST be based only on his performance in the domestic level first...just like the Aussies did with Shane Warne & Brett Lee...if Sourav can't even fare well at domestic level, there is no use in brining him back especailly to a place like South Africa...coz he ain't absolutely no good with the bouncy pitches & rising deliveries.


----------



## sandy453 (Nov 29, 2006)

Times now is telling that this is a rumor .I dont know why so many people from media are vouching for him to comeback .India a lot better players than ganguly .They  dont get a chance .When they are spending so much on cricketers the criteria for selection should be purely on performance.we dont anyone who scores century in one full moon be it ganguly or shewag or any other player for that matter.
* These guys are more busy in shooting ads than practising .It happened with sourav ,its now the same with rahul.stop all adversting then see how they  play .*


----------



## overclocker (Nov 29, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> cricket is a team sport , 1 player cant possibly change the scenario , it requires something called team spirit


 But now as time passes the scenario of Indian cricket team is getting lamentable.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 29, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Thats impossible, as Ganguly isnt an opener.
> 
> Anyway, I would be glad to see him back. He was dropped under unfortunate circumstances due to political reasons.



Totally Agree


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 29, 2006)

Just for the sake of record ....

Poor old ganguly is getting much worst treatment than Match Fixer like Azharuddin ... God knows how many matches we lost to Pakistan under his captaincy ....

Just mention Ganguly's name.... people will start to train their guns on him!!! Poor old chap... 

During his good old days ... Slow Left Arm bowlers like Daniel Vettori & Niki Boje had nightmares of Ganguly coming down the wickets....


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 29, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of record ....
> 
> Poor old ganguly is getting much worst treatment than Match Fixer like Azharuddin ... God knows how many matches we lost to Pakistan under his captaincy ....
> 
> ...


ur wrong their buddy,i have hardly seen anybody criticising dada on tv..on the contrary dravid/chappell/sachin have wrongly criticised without any reason..by dada's sympathizers in the media
@Indyan
I think you took my phrase literally..u need to understand the thought behind it..i meant india will go to bat with a wicket-down since dada will easy to out..


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

Although I do not support that Sourav should be called back in his present form I still say that Sourav is a MUCH BETTER player than some of the team members in the present Indian cricket team touring South Africa. Plus Sourav also has the agressiveness that our current team lacks.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 30, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Sachin : yes. He is a great player and I am sure he will get back in form. But Chappel and Dravid deserve every bit ot critisizm they are getting. They tried their politics and ruined every thing. The team selection is just nuts.
> Gautam Gambhir did well last season. They picked Jaffar over him.
> They ignored VVS and Saurav and are now sending Dinesh Kartik as a batsman! They ignored Kumble for no good reason for months. That certainly cost us a few matches. In Champions trophy, they played against teams comfortable against fast bowling with only 1 specialised spinner.
> 
> If you analyse the team selection during last 1 year you will see that it has been really nonsense stuff.



Example of a great player: failed yet again yesterday  ...scoring only 1.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Example of a great player: failed yet again yesterday  ...scoring only 1.


I think one can only be envious of ur cricketing knowledge and ur judging skills...

But if you judge a player on his performance in couple of matches,than plzz remind urself that dada's last 2 odi  centuries have come way back in feb-2003 that too against kenya...
Than what abt rest of 2003,04,05 ?????
dada has scored just 1 century in last 12months of domestic cricket...

So if we were to judge dada by ur yardstick than he should have retired a long-ago and not coming back by doing politics..

Also i undertsnad that your a bengali and will support him even if he gets 0's in next 50 inngs,so plz we can discuss matters with people with open-minds and not with "pea" brains like u guys..
__________
if a non-performer like dada canbe supported and canbe called good player than plzz..even pathan can be called a "top-order" batsman,going by your standards..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2006)

What, Pathan IS a "top-order" batsman, isn't he!


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What, Pathan IS a "top-order" batsman, isn't he!


no he is a bowler who can bat,but u read my post clearly,i said by digitized's standard of judging a player...not mine..


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 30, 2006)

finally there is a ray of hope 4 ganguly..


----------



## royal (Nov 30, 2006)

for all supporters of Sachin...dont you think he is well past his prime?
he has been a great player, no doubt, but how many times has he delivered in times of need?
And inspite of being a "bengali", I dont think dada can make any significant difference. Maybe he can boost the morale of the team, not much more.IMHO, both dada and sachin should be kept out of the team for a while.However the tragedy is that while dada has to prove himself , Sachin can enjoy a permanent seat in the team as long as he wishes, with everybody eagerly awating the next "miracle" he will perform, even if it takes another 50 matches to do so...
Sorry if I have hurt sentiment of fellow digitians...I have only said what I felt is true. I will be very happy if Sachin can take an active part in "Team India"'s recovery .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 30, 2006)

Sachin's scores in the last 14 test innings (thanks to cricinfo for all these stats):

23, 19, DNB, -, DNB, -, 14,  DNB, 23, 26, 16, 28*, 4,  DNB, 1, 34.

Now I am not finding a 50...? Can anyone find it?

And Royal (jokes apart): thanks, you are bang on target at least on one point. The tragedy is that in spite of having a similar form in tests, Dada has to prove himself in domestic cricket whereas Sachin is still going on in the first team. And when I say the hard truth, many people here are offended and take the case as a direct biased attack on Bengal and Bengalees. I am just holding up the facts and telling what I feel. I also feel that in spite of these statistics which everyone can see, people are afraid to drop the once God of Indian cricket (till 2004-05 season, not now). He *was* also my cricketing hero. But once people started hurting the local community sentiments combined with Sachin's drastic fall from the peak, I have started hating Sachin and expressing my opinions in the fag end of 2006 when I could have started this as well in 2005 during the SG-GC spat.

Post edit: Just in,* Ganguly recalled to test side. source: www.rediff.com, www.cricinfo.com*

Hooray


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

thank god,now finally "Sorrow's" supporters will stop crying in public...

And also CPI-M has done it again for sourav..otherwise everyone knows dada's prowess against short-pitched bowling..

Digitized really makes me laugh nowadays,he never comments,sheepishly,on the fact that ganguly hasn't scored a century against any major team in last 3 years....

His last odi century against a major team(england) came in 2002
His last test century against a major team(AUS) came in 2003...

So digitized and fellow dada fans plzzz comment on the above point...

A player who hasn't scored an odi century for 4 years against a major team is being called???
__________


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Sachin's scores in the last 14 test innings (thanks to cricinfo for all these stats):
> 
> 23, 19, DNB, -, DNB, -, 14,  DNB, 23, 26, 16, 28*, 4,  DNB, 1, 34.
> 
> ...


Also,u have clearly stated that u dis-like sachin,not because of performance,but because of saurav's exclusion..

And what did ya say??? attack on local community???---look who's talking?

Indian team was booed just b'coz of a "deadwood" like gone-guly(or ganguly if u like)....

Was that fair?? being boooed in front of foreigners....isn't that being a traitor?

Also sunny boy do comment on points i raised above,dada in-ability to score against major sides for good 3yrs...


----------



## overclocker (Nov 30, 2006)

Who said that evey Bengali supports Saurav Ganguly even if he gets 0's in next 50 inngs, yes I being a bengali also think that if Saurav ganguly does not score in Domestic level cricket should not get him a chance in Inetrnational cricket.. my favourite player is Rahul Dravid but if u ask me who is my fav skipper then obviously Sourav Ganguly in that platform Rahul Dravid is far behind from him.. bcz captency is not a similar job like batting u need a lot of mentally ability or ability to take lots of mentaly pressure.. ability to right judgement in a crutial moment..to encourage the game spirit among the player.. potentiality to lead the team.. if u successfully do this job then u getting success but for Rahul dravid we can see  totally different nd don't mind he has not such kind of ability..also he depends on Greg Chappel much more than himself to take any dicission..but now my headache is the poor performance of Indian cricket team not Saurav Gan.. if Rahul Dravid does not take any dicission on judgement of himself if he always depends on Greg Chappel or does not achive this area.. it is not a good sign for future of Indian cricket team nd also his captency...otherwise it may be said that the same scenario would be waiting for him like S.G.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 30, 2006)

LegendKiller said:
			
		

> thank god,now finally "Sorrow's" supporters will stop crying in public...
> 
> And also CPI-M has done it again for sourav..otherwise everyone knows dada's prowess against short-pitched bowling..
> 
> ...



This post really proves that I have hit the nail on the head. There are few people here who can accept the harsh truth. Instead of questioning Dada's form, first I want an answer to Sachin's poor form (proof in terms of stats in wa my previous post) in the last 1 1/2 years and the justification why he will he be in the team in spite of not so good form?


----------



## soham (Nov 30, 2006)

For all you Saurav haters, I know Ganguly might not be the great player he was in the past and he might not perform well in South Africa. But find atleast 11 players who are playing better than him and are currently in team and then I will surely agree that Saurav should be left out. 
By the way All the best to Dada.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 30, 2006)

LegendKiller said:
			
		

> ur wrong their buddy,i have hardly seen anybody criticising dada on tv..on the contrary dravid/chappell/sachin have wrongly criticised without any reason..by dada's sympathizers in the media..


 
Didn't Chappel Himself criticise Ganguly ??
Didn't he even sent an E-Mail to BCCI & Media ... 

For the time being forget Dravid, Ganguly, Tendullkar etc....
First let us find out what the problem is ....second, let us attack the root cause of the problem not persons A,B,C,D or E....
==============================================

All I wanted to say that Ganguly has been a victim of people with vested interests.....

Even Kapil Dev or Ravi Shastri used to have poor batting averages during their cricketing days. So much so that Ravi Shastri once featured on ZEE Tv's Aap Ki Adalat & he was grilled by Rajat sharma, Host of that program. 

Sunil Gavaskar bats right through 60 overs for his *36 Notout* .... These are the same experts giving their expert views on the Indian Cricket !!!

When India used to loose matches during Shastri-Gavaskar days, there was not such an outcry but when the current team fails, all expert analysis kicks in !!! This is what I am talking about. 

At times there was too much dependancy on Tendulkar. If he was out, India would loose. 

In the 90's a group of Youngsters (Dravid, Ganguly, Lakshman, Javagal Srinath & Anil Kumble) joined the party and upped the standards of Indian Cricket. *[This is what I want to stress]* They ensured that even if tendulkar was out, it was not the end as one or the other used to fire..... 

Once these "youngsters" became old (Some of them retired) and BCCI could not find suitable replacements, Indian cricket went back to Square One !!! That's it. 

Now it is upto youngsters like, Patan, Zaheer, Sreesanth, Dhoni, Raina, Kaif, Yuvraj to steady the ship & up the standards.... 

These people are not having same instinct which Dravid, Ganguly, Lakshman, Srinath or kumble had in their younger days. That is the root cause for all this failures.

*PS:-- Why is this topic in random news? This should be moved into fight club!!*


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> This post really proves that I have hit the nail on the head. There are few people here who can accept the harsh truth. Instead of questioning Dada's form, first I want an answer to Sachin's poor form (proof in terms of stats in wa my previous post) in the last 1 1/2 years and the justification why he will he be in the team in spite of not so good form?


How can you question sachin's form when dada himself hasn't scored a century in 3 years...
Are you a mentally in-capable to see a situation properly??

It seems so,otherwise who can question sachin's form for a player who last scored a century in 2002?

Also it is very easy for you to pin-point others coz dada isn't playing intl. cricket...


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 30, 2006)

Ctrl + C Ctr + v ed from rediff.com
Sourav Ganguly on Thursday made a comeback to the Indian Test team after ten months for the three-match series against South Africa beginning on December 15.
The selectors also dropped Mohammad Kaif and Suresh Raina from the squad and removed out of form Virender Sehwag from vice-captaincy, which now goes to VVS Laxman.
The decision to recall Ganguly was taken by the national selectors, who, significantly, met Board of Control for Cricket in India President Sharad Pawar at his residence in New Delhi before their meeting to select the 16-member squad for the three-Test series against South Africa, beginning on December 15.
The Bengal left-hander, who has had reasonable success in domestic matches, was widely speculated to make it to the team after the relatively inexperienced Indian side struggled on fast-paced South African tracks to suffer one humiliating defeat after another.
Ganguly comes in the place of an injured Yuvraj Singh in the middle order while Zaheer Khan was rewarded for his show in the one-dayers with a Test berth. 
*Team: *Rahul Dravid (captain), Wasim Jaffer, Gautam Gambhir, Virender Sehwag, Sachin Tendulkar, Sourav Ganguly, Mahendra Singh Dhoni (wicketkeeper), VVS Laxman (vice-captain), Dinesh Kaarthick, Harbhajan Singh, Anil Kumble, Munaf Patel, Irfan Pathan, VRV Singh, Zaheer Khan and S Sreesanth.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> This post really proves that I have hit the nail on the head. There are few people here who can accept the harsh truth. Instead of questioning Dada's form, first I want an answer to Sachin's poor form (proof in terms of stats in wa my previous post) in the last 1 1/2 years and the justification why he will he be in the team in spite of not so good form?


also on brighter note,now you(guys) won't be crying like 3-yr old kid who's "lolly-pop" has been snatched away...

Come-on cheer-up now,atleast,and show the world that ur indeed an "adult" and not a "diaper" wearing kiddo..


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 30, 2006)

Well,just logged-on to digit and i am quite surprised that this forum isn't also free of cricket debates..ahhh
Well it took me 15mins to clearlly to understand who's slamming who...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well one thing i will say that you will never come across a more biased person than a bengali..
They refuse to accept others point of view..like here with abhijit dutta/digitized who continues to harp on the same point no matter what you say to him..
Like its true that sourab has not scored a century since 2003,but still he will conveniently miss sachin's 144 against windies..

Also everyone knows that dada has not returned on merit but by using his political sources with CPM.

Its only to be seen,whether he can perform!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> *PS:-- Why is this topic in random news? This should be moved into fight club!!*


Because I had posted it as a news item. I did not know it would lead to a debate.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

what can one do? dada's supporters start crying in every cricket related post..


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 30, 2006)

Moved to Fight Club. Be it in any forum section, personal comments would not be tolerated. Enter the argument only if you have some valid point to make to carry the discussion forward.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

i am the happiest of all....  

Now it will not be only SACHIN who is being watched and critisized by DIGITIZED....now WE SACHIN FANS....have some thing to watch out for..apart from MASTER BLASTERS great batting ........

Now it will settle score once for and all.....

DADA will surely play 1st test...so get ur DICTIONARY out ..and be ready   ...it FIGHT CLUB


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 30, 2006)

wow,i am amazed that people have been complaining to mods regarding my posting...
hmmm..i feel some people are not able to take their own medicine..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
as wizrulz said,finally we will also get something to criticize about..


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 30, 2006)

I am happy that He is in, Just saw in TV news

Source : BBC
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/other_international/india/6158641.stm


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

These sorrow-gone supporters r really CRY BABIES...they r now giving -VE REP as i am SUPPORTING SACHIN.....

GET A LIFE AND GROW UP GUYS.....


----------



## royal (Nov 30, 2006)

Well inspite of the debate, almost all will agree that both dada and sachin have not been performing well...since dada was dropped due to poor form so it is only natural that sachin should also be dropped. I think this step would have been appropriate rather than including dada once again in the team.What surprises me is the fact that its normal when a Maharastrian supports Sachin but when a Bengali supports dada, all hell breaks loose...why is this so ?  
And believe me, there are a lot of sachin fans out here in Bengal so please do not malice bengalis as stubborn or say that all bengalis are blind supporters of dada.We would however like to see Sachin *actually* perform rather than being in the team on the merit of his past performance.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 30, 2006)

well....all those saurav haters.....those who say that dada has come into the team due to political influence.....well....wat about the great win in the ranjis and the 144 and 43 in dilip...i dunno hw u cn frgt tht...ya u can.....sorry i forgot....sachin does nt plzy such rubbish.....does he.... He is the best player in the world who is afraid of makhaya and nel's pace....comes in with a chest guard...hav u evr seen any great batsman do tht...and in the meanwhile mr dravid is sittin behind watching team chappel being rubbed off to the gutter....gr8 captain...and ya....in the last 3 years saurav had no centuries against big teams...welll - a year wen he was nt in the team...and ya...tell me...nbame a player in the present indian team who scored a hundred against aus in aus...except laxman..i cnt rem.... and ya i kno ...saurav was the worst captain india evr produced...evn venugopal rao could have steered india to the world cup finals...mr dravid as being his current form as captain wud do well to win against bangladesh in the upcoming world cup..leave alone finals...neone has nehting to say???
SPEAK OUT


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to see him back... am really surprised to see VVS as Vice captain in presense of Sachine / Kumble / and offcourse Dada him self...

hmm... whats VVS record in domestice arena as Captain.. i remember only Chapions Trophy as where i saw him as Captain...


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2006)

only silly and pig-headed people can compare a great batsman like tendulkar to a player like ganguly.
ganguly was good till 2001 after which even medium pacer use to bowl him out.

And as for captaincy india failed in south-africa in 2001,so you cannot say he could have done wonders this time..

Instead of him a badrinath or some other player should have been called.Ganguly struggles against short balls and will not do well.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 1, 2006)

they're all a bunch of idiots, let's all start watching football and hockey and cheering those blokes on for a change. Wrestling, shooting, tennis... so many more sports. Cricket is a stupid obsession, and this stupid obsession of ours is making 16 players really rich, while hundreds and thousands of sportsmen and women across India dont even get proper facilities... 

Boycott cricket I say!

And honestly, the only poster who made sense is the guy who said drop both Sachin and Ganguli... I would go further and say drop them all, let India A play with Dhoni and Dravid and we'll probably do better because of the lack of Ego and nonchalence that the current team seems to have developed... 

Raaabo

*rasputin added to miserable users for a week, for making a racist comment!
Any more comments like that from anyone will attract a permanent ban, I'm fed up of everyone's nonsense...*


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> i am the happiest of all....
> 
> Now it will not be only SACHIN who is being watched and critisized by DIGITIZED....now WE SACHIN FANS....have some thing to watch out for..apart from MASTER BLASTERS great batting ........
> 
> ...



OR



> WIZRULZ



OR

@WIZRULZ

*R THESE PERSONLAISED ATTACK OR SAME THINGS IN DIFFERENT WAYS???*

if i am quoting some one...or using some members name in a post i am pointing to that person ...thats obvious....and in fight club or for that matter in any post its meant that way...so how can a member -ve rep me stating as personalised attack.....if i am saying personal things to him then i can understand....but how using a name be same......i do not care abt it..but i am raising a point as it is wrong....and i will stand by it unless and untill i get a explaination...


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2006)

Paes and Bhupati have been doing so well in Tennis for so long and still how many people really watch tennis compared to cricket. Indians are truly obessed with cricket.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 1, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> OR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave it dude....from what i have seen till now...until that guy was allowed to speak -ve stuff about our players and vent his anger out it was ok to that guy...

But when we countered him and went against his wishes he ran to the mods and got us warned as simple as that...

we were fools that we got provoked and expected maturity from him in this section..


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

LegendKiller said:
			
		

> leave it dude....from what i have seen till now...until that guy was allowed to speak -ve stuff about our players and vent his anger out it was ok to that guy...
> 
> But when we countered him and went against his wishes he ran to the mods and got us warned as simple as that...
> 
> we were fools that we got provoked and expected maturity from him in this section..



i could had left it......but now its in DEBATE ZONE....so it obvious we r gona get 2 parties supporting there view....so what the big DEAL....i am supporting mine...but these CHILDISH.....CRY BABIES....cannot take debate as it should be taken.....SO I REQUEST TO ALL THOSE WHO R CRYING...... AS IT SAID ON THE FIGHT CLUB...IF UR NOT THICK SKINNED>>>STAY OUT OF FIGHT CLUB.....

FOR THOSE WHO HAV NOT READ FIGHT CLUB RULES PLEASE GO AND DO IT...

*5. It is quite possible that some debates might offend some sensibilities. If you'd prefer not to view this forum at all, contact the admins. We will revoke your access to this forum without affecting your access to the rest of the Digit Forums. If, at a later time, you would like to regain access, contact us again.*


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Dec 1, 2006)

A thing such as recall of ganguly is an act of desperation shown by the management, and not otherwise.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 2, 2006)

This is a fight club, but racist comments are not tolerated. Don't generealise and make obvious insults, and you should be fine. Let me give you an example:

When someone says something stupid, it's OK to say "That's the most idiotic thing I've heard, and here's why...". It's NOT OK, however, to say something like "You frigging moron, that's not right, get a life you loser!" See? That's the difference between disagreeing and flaming...

And I will not allow things like... "These bloody <insert community/religion/state/group here> are all the same..." or "I hate all <insert community/religion/state/group here>, they are all sick ba****ds..."

Get the drift? I hope the rules are clear now!

Raaabo


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 2, 2006)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> This is a fight club, but racist comments are not tolerated. Don't generealise and make obvious insults, and you should be fine. Let me give you an example:
> 
> When someone says something stupid, it's OK to say "That's the most idiotic thing I've heard, and here's why...". It's NOT OK, however, to say something like "You frigging moron, that's not right, get a life you loser!" See? That's the difference between disagreeing and flaming...
> 
> ...



I have never done that and will never do that....my pooint was can anyone without any reason give -ve rep just because i am supporting a different point of view???
Just taking name is peronalised attack???

No one wanna clarify the doubt ........just beating around bush and giving generalised comments......


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

If SACHIN 'WAS' BEST batsman and DADA 'IS' BEST batsman then y i can never read any great things written abt him by an outsider ...apart frm few fellow indians??? i can give so many quotes written abt MASTER BLASTER SACHIN but i hardly find any for dada??

if u want the latest proof read this



> *BY ALAN DONALD*
> India doesn’t need to worry about Sachin Tendulkar. He showed on Sunday that he is beginning to find his groove finally. There was more than a glimpse of his true class; he came out wanting to spend time at the crease and a few of his shots were more than a veiled threat to South Africa. The message would not be lost on the hosts.
> 
> It would be harsh if his innings is held up as a failure or too slow for the wicket was doing a bit in the morning and it needed a skillful player to survive. He just bided his time with discipline. He rode through the tough period and a few of his shots, be it over extra covers against the spinner or down the ground against Jacques Kallis, bore the hallmark of the little champion. His ability to pick up the length and hit through the line is still uncanny.
> ...



SOURCE=> MUMBAI MIRROR


----------



## royal (Dec 5, 2006)

I am glad Sachin *finally* scored...lets hope he continues to do so


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2006)

now what the critisizers of "cry-babies" will say? huh?

sehwag 0 jaffer 0 *sachin 10* laxman 23 dhoni 6 

*Sourav 83*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2006)

All hail DADA.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 16, 2006)

heaven blesses hardwork  ...........dada 51*  .so where u Mr bigMouth ??


----------

